# Storm Discussion Threads



## Greg (Aug 30, 2005)

I can't wait until these start up again:
*
Storm Discussion Threads*

 8)


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Aug 30, 2005)

Greg said:
			
		

> I can't wait until these start up again:
> *
> Storm Discussion Threads*
> 
> 8)



Yeah, I like following a storm's progress. It gives me something to root for.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 30, 2005)

Mmmmmmm.... Snow storms....


----------

